# Where do I go from here?



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

Complete setup is (somethings are still being purchased)


Axiom M80's fl fr
Axiom VP180 centre (near future)
Axiom QS8 surrounds (near future)
Emotiva XPA-2 for the m80's
Emotiva XPA-3 for the centre and surrounds (near future)
Denon 3311ci receiver as a base
Funky waves 15.3 (waitting to arrive)
40" LCD SOny Bravia
PS3
XBOX 360 with kinect


Posted this on another form aswell trying to get everyone opinion on the setup and maybe things that can be added of importance.

Thanks in advance people


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, Thats defiantly going to be a good setup, Personally I would go with an Onkyo receiver rather than the Denon but realistically your heading down the right path. The Axiom's are a nice sounding speaker and nothing to sneeze at


----------



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

Thanks.. Denon was already purchased and for all the options I was looking for it fit perfectly. No complaints from it so far other then it not being able to pump the speakers (hence the seperates)

So far the system sounds amazing just looking for the extra options. Like should I be looking into a pre/pro ? things lof that nature.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Deman said:


> should I be looking into a pre/pro ? things of that nature.


No, these days a receiver with pre outs gives you far more flexibility and options than Pre/pros costing three times as much.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Electronics are the worst place to focus that money. Unless they're really bad, they all sound identical.

I would focus on three things

-Best video fidelity possible - A new TV, preferably a 54" or 60" Samsung or Panasonic plasma properly calibrated for your room. Also consider front projection if your room is dedicated... they truly bring out the best of 1080P.

-Best audio fidelity possible - I suppose adding some diffuser panels is going to be your best bet. What you want to do is improve the response bouncing around the room without taking away "spaciousness". The goal is to not have too much bare drywall but also not absorb everything. Check out GIK Acoustics.

-Best bass response possible - another sub or two to smooth out what's going on in the room below 100hz as well as let you EQ a bit deeper  - I would also pick up a measurement mic/preamp in order to figure out best possible sub placement. Also some corner bass traps might be a good idea. for the region from 100hz to 400hz or so.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Adding Acoustical Treatments would add a great deal and help to get the most out of the Speakers. Without knowing where the OP is starting from, it is hard for me to gauge if there are any preexisting components that could still be used. I do think the lineup of equipment is all of high quality.

I do think it is nice to have Outboard Amplification as it is virtually new technology proof. In addition, it provides more flexibility when it comes to Speaker purchases in the future. All of my Amplifiers are around a decade old, but have upgraded to an HDMI based Front End.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

